# Motor controlller



## silent wolf (Jul 6, 2010)

Or can you at least list a dc-dc motor controller, I would like to do the dc-ac better though.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Your AC motor, unless designed for variable speed operation, is probably not a good candidate. There are many AC controllers available for EV applications.


----------



## silent wolf (Jul 6, 2010)

what brand makes one??


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Makes one what? AC motor controller? Curtis and about a hundred others. Not all, same as your motor, as designed for EV applications.


----------



## silent wolf (Jul 6, 2010)

How do I know if they are 25 hp rated? And yes I meant who makes the ac motor controllers.


----------



## silent wolf (Jul 6, 2010)

I still cannot find a signal motor controller that has input of dc, and a output of ac.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

There are a few actually, but you're going to spend bucks if you go AC

curtis
http://curtisinstruments.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=cProducts.dspProductCategory&catID=8

PG Drives:
http://www.pgdt.com/products/sigma/index.html

Sevcon:
http://www.sevcon.com/pages/accontrollers.html
http://www.sevcon.com/pages/gpac.html

They probably won't work because you'd need a higher voltage controller OR a lower voltage motor. You didn't list specs. I'd assume its a 3phase motor, probably running at 208V. If its single phase, forget it.

For a Go-kart, I'd just get a series wound motor. You're not really that heavy to use regen to do much more than braking.


----------



## silent wolf (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah, it is a little pricey, how much would the lowest package cost for a 5-10 hp motor, I just want a lot of torque and some speed.


----------



## ewdysar (Jun 15, 2010)

Silent Wolf,

Most electric drives aren't spec'd in hp, but more often in volts and amps. You might find this easier when looking at potential motors, controllers and battery systems. There are both AC and DC systems available to choose from, you can search this forum to find out how other people have attempted similar projects.

You haven't really said why you want to do this. You will find that this project will probably cost you considerably more than a regular ICE driveline. Even if you go with salvage forklift parts, or even using a motor that you have laying about, it will cost you more than a salvage IC engine. New electric drive parts and batteries will be much pricier than a new engine.

You'll need to accept limited range and reduced performance due to the weight of the drive system. I'm not saying that you shouldn't do it, just that you should have a realistic view of what you're working towards.

Eric


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

silent wolf said:


> Yeah, it is a little pricey, how much would the lowest package cost for a 5-10 hp motor, I just want a lot of torque and some speed.


maybe like $1400 for an alltrax and an Advanced DC or D&D motor.
maybe another $3-400 for lead acid batteries
another $2-400 for a charger
another $1-200 for gauges
another $60-100 for contactor
fuses, cable, other wiring $100 or so

you'll spend more getting that AC motor to run than you'd likely spend just getting a series wound motor and matching controller..... and it'd beat the AC motor for torque per LB. 

I used to have a gokart with an A00 motor from ADC, 48V and the guy before me had it reach 56mph (still holds an NEDRA record). Had tons of torque, the motor was fairly inexpensive and the controller is fairly cheap as well. Normal Lead acid batteries.

I agree though, you'll spend WAY more on an electric than you'd spend getting a nice engine installed on it.


----------

